# The enteric nervous system



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This made my head hurt, but I think I am all the wiser for it. http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pat...gi_nervous.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks for posting this Eric - may need a lot o chewing over and digesting - but looks more appetising than the Britannica pages on Digestion.KKatSeeking accurate info ...


----------



## jcaf (Feb 19, 2000)

Great site Eric, thanks. should be required reading. They mention the gastrocolic reflex, trying to empty the colon when the stomach is full. Sounds like a problem with that could be IBS


----------

